# My sulcata pics, long overdue.



## Weda737 (Jan 24, 2013)

I haven't been on this forum much lately, but I thought I'd share a few pics of my growing baby. 





Found a warm place and snoozed with the kitty for a while. 




I'll take more soon, we still don't have a name for (him?) we just call him Baby, he's the baby, gets all the attention. Not as smooth as I wanted him to be, it had already started just a tiny bit when I got him. Has it really been 2 years now? I think, in June.


----------



## l0velesly (Jan 24, 2013)

Great pics~


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice looking guy! I have a 23 month old that 24 pounds. Please let me know how long and how much he weighs please


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 25, 2013)

he is really growing! now we just need a picture of his face


----------



## decoman11 (Jan 25, 2013)

Awww cute cat pic


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 25, 2013)

Baby looks awesome!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jan 25, 2013)

I love your pics!! Your tort and kitty are just precious!!


----------



## Weda737 (Jan 29, 2013)

cemmons12 said:


> Nice looking guy! I have a 23 month old that 24 pounds. Please let me know how long and how much he weighs please


I know he's not as big as your Cooper lol, he's 813g. I'll take some pics soon, should have taken some today, it was finally nice outside and he got to go out and graze for a bit. I need to measure him too, what's the best way to do that? Measure the plastron?


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Feb 7, 2013)

Great looking sulcata! He'll be HUGE before you know it... 



Weda737 said:


> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking guy! I have a 23 month old that 24 pounds. Please let me know how long and how much he weighs please
> ...


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 7, 2013)

in all honesty, in that cat picture, his slight pyramiding looks so symmetrical that i think its beautiful! in a weird way it reminds me of star tortoise. i dont really know how to explain but.... but i really think he looks good!


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 8, 2013)

Awww! BFFs


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 21, 2013)

Up to 830-something grams now. Starting to catch up on growth spurts again lol. We had a decent day out side to do a lot of walking. I want to keep his little legs strong and he seems to love it. You can see he's a little bumpy, some pics it looks worse than it really is. 
















^ Ignore the photobomber in the background. 




^and yes that is a dog paw, don't panic. Obviously they are never left unattended.


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 22, 2013)

These pics were yesterday. Can you believe it snowed last night? Wild weather here.


----------



## jstec (Feb 23, 2013)

In the third picture background what is that? Looks like a white/ grey cat or fox? Or maybe I'm just seeing things and it's just a dog?


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 23, 2013)

LOL, I was looking at the pic with a person with no head, haha. BTW, your tortoise is beautiful!


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah... my photobombers. The headless guy is my fiance. I won't complain too much since he decided to take his pasty butt outside for a while. Lazy bum. I mean, I'm a gamer too but geez. And the furry thing, that's one of my kitties, he always finds his way into at least one pic. He's a long haired blue american bobtail. Check out his cute bunny ears.


----------



## Zamric (Feb 24, 2013)

WOO HOO! Gamers! If it wasn't for the fact thay my job makes me spent time outside... I probably wouldn't go out either!

oh yah.... you little one looks good too but just wait till he's to big to pick up! you wont have to babysit you Tort and dog then...except to protect your dog. (A charging Sulcata can break his legs very easily!)


----------



## diamondbp (Feb 24, 2013)

Gorgeous sully, good job


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you Diamondbp. I do worry about when he's older, I hope he isn't terribly aggresive with the other animals.


----------



## TinyTheSulcata (Feb 26, 2013)

Weda737 said:


> I haven't been on this forum much lately, but I thought I'd share a few pics of my growing baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME looking baby!


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks, I still can't get over his cute little face looking up at me from under his shady spot.


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok, I feel really stupid for asking this, but how do you post pics?? I haven't been able to figure it out


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 27, 2013)

Chainsawkitten said:


> Ok, I feel really stupid for asking this, but how do you post pics?? I haven't been able to figure it out



Since I post a lot of pics to other sites I like to upload them to photobucket. It's free and really simple, but there are other ways to do it. If you have pics on photobucket than just click the


----------



## pugsandkids (Mar 4, 2013)

He's awesome!


----------



## Weda737 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks, I need to take some new pics, his growth is really picking up, showing a little bit of marbling too... weird. Also, I'm really not good at gender guessing and I know he's really small still, but I'm starting to think he is a she.


----------

